# HELP Rigid Pressure Washer not running properly



## CaptRandy (Nov 9, 2011)

What make pump is on the unit? Some pumps are really anchors for a boat. That is how good they are. Best iCat, followed by General, A/R and finally Comet. Did you run antifreeze before storing through the pump?


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Definitely sounds like a pump gone bad. That's what happens........the motor shuts off on the first squeeze of the trigger.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Before you go and buy anything, try these: Drain the gas in the tank, even if you consider it "new". Put fresh gas in, about 1/2 a tank. Add approximately 2 tablespoons of "Seafoam", available at most any auto store. Find a way to secure the wand of the pressure washer, really good. Find a way to tie the handle of the wand back so the water will spray out with just the garden hose attached. Now, IMPORTANT--look to see how much water is coming out of the wand, then try to crank the pressure washer. IF the water sort of spurts, slows down, and spurts--then the pump may be working. IF the unit does start you will not have a "dead head" start as most units do. This is hard on pumps and people. IF the unit does start and continues to run, let it. It will wash out any small/tiny particles within the pump IF they are there. But then again: IF it doesn't start, and the water does not change from a steady flow to a "spurting" flow, a new pump may be in order.


----------



## CaptRandy (Nov 9, 2011)

Tennis ball works well to hold nozzle open, just be sure it is secured safely.


----------



## dsfcb001 (Nov 9, 2011)

thanks for the tips, but I am now sure that the pump is out, because now the motor has starting running (great I might ad) but now when it is running there is absolutely no change in the water pressure. Every where I read I was told that Ridgid pressure washer pumps have no repairable parts.


----------



## CaptRandy (Nov 9, 2011)

Is it a horizontal or vertical shaft engine. If horizontal look for a Comet pump to replace the present. 4 bolts to remove and replace


----------



## CaptRandy (Nov 9, 2011)

Not sure where you are located but a Honda/Cat Pump on CL under Phila tools. right now for $225


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

_*IF*_ you have determined that the pump is not working properly and you need to get a new one, use this as a learning opportunity. Remove the pump, take it apart and see if the valves in it may have something hung up in them or a spring is broke, etc. Then IF you don't find anything rather obvious, replace the pump. By taking a bad pump apart and seeing what is inside and how it works, you have learned something from you bad experience.


----------

